

Maps That Will Help You Make Sense of the World - rpledge
http://asheepnomore.net/2013/12/29/40-maps-will-help-make-sense-world/

======
dTal
Yeah, knowing which states Ludacris claims to have whores in really helps me
make sense of the world.

Other quality articles on asheepnomore.net: "Noah’s Ark Has Been Found. Why
Are They Keeping Us In The Dark?" and "Ignored Reality Is Going To Wipe Out
the Human Race".

------
ithinkso
When does GB invaded Balkans exactly?

------
almosnow
Average age of first sexual intercourse in India - 23

Yah right...

